# 1964 Stingray?



## Salt Flat Cycles (Mar 3, 2021)

I wasn’t looking for one, but I picked up this stingray yesterday. I don’t know much about stingrays but it was cheap enough that it was worth the risk. I actually thought it might be a junior but I couldn’t find the serial. Found it under some layers of paint on the rear left. Looks like it’s a j4 so that makes it a 1964 that some one tried to make a bmx? I think it was originally red, but won’t know until I pull some parts off. Pretty sure the the wheels, seat, sissy bar aren’t correct. Also the cranks seem a little long.




















Seat post clamp is clearly on backwards, but has “as” stamped on it.
The wheel set is a pretty heavy duty with thick spokes and 36 of them. The front is a high flange hub and an araya rim. The rear is not stamped but is double knurled and tubular with a bendix 70 hub. 









Cut off the pipe insulation wrapped in electrical tape that was on the stem. Looks like someone used a nail as a wedge in the stem


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes looks like a 64 shorty frame, correct lucky 7 sprocket, Killer handlebars very desirable style they could be after market. Yes seems someone went BMX like a lot of early stingrays did. Crank should be 5.5. Later seat but still stingray. Not sure about the nail unless the bars have a bunch of metal loss ant clamping area.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Mar 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes looks like a 64 shorty frame, correct lucky 7 sprocket, Killer handlebars very desirable style they could be after market. Yes seems someone went BMX like a lot of early stingrays did. Crank should be 5.5. Later seat but still stingray. Not sure about the nail unless the bars have a bunch of metal loss ant clamping area.



I measured the cranks earlier and I think that is what they measured, I'll pull them to see if they are date stamped.  Not totally sure what the deal is with nail either, maybe going off jumps made the big apes move.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 4, 2021)

Pretty cool bike.

Nailed it! LOL!

The nail is one method I have not seen before! Bars look aftermarket by the design of center where it slides into the stem.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Mar 4, 2021)

@stingrayjoe That's good to know about the bars.


----------



## vastingray (Mar 6, 2021)

It has the wrong stem and headset they are later style the 64 top nut is flat as this is tapered the early stem would be to wide


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Mar 6, 2021)

vastingray said:


> It has the wrong stem and headset they are later style the 64 top nut is flat as this is tapered the early stem would be to wide



Do you think it is the entire headset or just the top nut? Was a 64 stem different from other 64 stems?  Thanks for the info!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 7, 2021)

No ,  vastingray  was saying that it SHOULD have a '64 stem and top nut but it has been switched to newer smaller top nut therefor it had to have smaller stem as well.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 27, 2021)

I have the blue correct guard for for that bike if interested lmk , sissybar too 👍


----------

